# Few bull reds and a nice black



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Net yesterday afternoon/night with a buddy. Caught a bull red and a bull black then left a bit after dark. He slayed them after I left so I know they are running hard. Day red caught on fresh dead shrimp all others on cut mullet. Good times.

Also have a pair of bald eagles that built a nest next to my house. Not fishing related but pretty damn cool nonetheless.....


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Cool !!! Congrats !!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice hogs!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice double eagle , good fish too . :thumbup:


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice fish, and eagles! Some big drum in the surf lately.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice fish Tom; you've deserved it! Me and your buddy have been killing it from right there!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Nice fish Tom; you've deserved it! Me and your buddy have been killing it from right there!


I know Pat. I'm itching to get out and shark with you guys once things are completely back to normal. Getting there a day at a time bro. I'll be ready in another month or two and I got a 12/0 waiting to run out


----------



## jtluongo (Jan 20, 2015)

Those are some nice reds! good catch


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

By chance is your house in the east hill area. I launched the boat at texar the other day and saw 2 birds I thought were eagles but wasn't sure.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Ragon210 said:


> By chance is your house in the east hill area. I launched the boat at texar the other day and saw 2 birds I thought were eagles but wasn't sure.


Nope not me


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

*7 bull reds on Jan 31*

Me (Josh)


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

*7 bull reds on Jan 31*

David owens
View attachment 445354


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

My son Logan


----------

